# cronjob zum ausführen von script auf anderem server



## samuil (18. August 2004)

Hallo,

ich möchte ein php script 2 mal täglich auf webserver a automatisch ablaufen lassen.
Auf webserver a sind keine cronjobs erlaubt.
Mein Versuch: auf webserver b ruf ein script "call_server_a.php" mit "header location http://webserver_a_script_dort.php" auf.

Das funktioniert prima.
Auf webserver b kann ich cronjobs einrichten.
Zum testen ob der cronjob funktioniert lasse ich im script "call_server_a.php" eine email aussenden.
=> script mit cronjob funktioniert, die email kommt an.

Also email versenden aus dem script rausgeschmissen und header aufruf zu webserver a rein:
=> Die weiterleitung zum webserver a funzzt nicht.


Hat jemand ein Tipp?

samuil


----------



## Ben Ben (19. August 2004)

Mit was soll es denn auch weiterleiten. Du sendest mit header() einen PHP-Header, den der Browser interpretiert und dementspechend irgendwas tut.

Nur wenn du dein php-Script im Cron-Daemon startest rufst du es ja über den PHP-Interpreter oder durch einen gesetzten Shebang auf.

Statt dem header(); könntest du auch einfach
file('http://www.serverA.de/script_auf_server_a.php");
dazu verwenden das Script dort einfach aufzurufen statt weiterzuleiten.


----------

